# He is gaining weight!



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Our ds14 has had cancer twice, and has just looked anorexic for most of the last year, since his relapse. But he is finally gaining weight!

He just came into my room and told me his pants are actually getting tight (and short, lol!). He lifted his shirt and said excitedly, "Look! My ribs don't look like knobs anymore!" 

Now he is off to weigh himself, to get proof! LOL!

I can't tell you what a relief it is to see him gaining. He was in the hospital for a week in Nov., and they were saying how worried they were about about how skinny he was. There is always the fear of a feeding tube . . .

But I think we can put all that behind us now. We are so enjoying his remission.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

I am so, so happy for you both! 

I can't even begin to imagine what you and your family have been through.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

That's wonderful! I'm sure you can't wait to buy bigger clothes for him. Yay for no more feeding tub worries. I bet you are happy enough to start a parade!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

JustHer said:


> I am so, so happy for you both!
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine what you and your family have been through.


You don't even want to know, friend.

And thanks for sharing my happiness!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

mablenc said:


> That's wonderful! I'm sure you can't wait to buy bigger clothes for him. Yay for no more feeding tub worries. I bet you are happy enough to start a parade!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is what I suggested right away, taking a trip to Sears today. But he wants to wait until all the pants are shorter, I guess. Saving his parents some money, I guess!

And I am so grateful I could cry. Seriously.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

That is FABULOUS!  Congrats to all of you.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad to hear some really great news on TAM!

Happy shopping


----------

